# Pseudo Heated Seats



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If you live in an area that gets chilly in the winter and don't have heated seats, try this trick:

After accepting the request, crank the fan and the heat to the max. This will warm up all the interior surfaces of the car, including the seats. Just make sure you don't get hot and sweaty because BO leads to bad ratings.

Right before the pax get(s) in, turn it back down to your normal level. When the pax get in they won't necessarily notice how nice and cozy the car is, but it may make them feel good vs. an ice cold ride.

You're welcome.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you live in an area that gets chilly in the winter and don't have heated seats, try this trick:
> 
> After accepting the request, crank the fan and the heat to the max. This will warm up all the interior surfaces of the car, including the seats. Just make sure you don't get hot and sweaty because BO leads to bad ratings.
> 
> ...


Life hack
:cars have heaters... who knew:
End life hack


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Down here in Florida...

You just have to roll down the windows...

And flush the air...8>)

OH...I forgot...

you guys are having winter...8>O

Can you please take back...

All these snowbirds...

That descended on us like flies...8>O

This year has been ridiculous...

Super saturation...with no relief...

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Down here in Florida...
> 
> You just have to roll down the windows...
> 
> ...


No. This is our vacation. It's your turn for shared custody.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you live in an area that gets chilly in the winter and don't have heated seats, try this trick:
> 
> After accepting the request, crank the fan and the heat to the max. This will warm up all the interior surfaces of the car, including the seats. Just make sure you don't get hot and sweaty because BO leads to bad ratings.
> 
> ...


My car has heated rear seats. I turn them on before I head out, and I always get the question "wait, are these seats heated?" Surprise! UberBlack features at X price  Pax love it.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I turn them on before I head out, and I always get the question "wait, are these seats heated?"


Answer: "No, there was a morbidly obese man (or woman) I dropped off a few moments ago, they were sweating profusely -- the seat isn't moist, is it?"


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> My car has heated rear seats. I turn them on before I head out, and I always get the question "wait, are these seats heated?" Surprise! UberBlack features at X price  Pax love it.


Just curious, what kind of car do you drive? My car also has heated rear seats and I get the same comments. It's the only car I've been in with rear heated seats. Mines an Audi A6


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

pghuberaudi said:


> Just curious, what kind of car do you drive? My car also has heated rear seats and I get the same comments. It's the only car I've been in with rear heated seats. Mines an Audi A6


Kia Optima



jester121 said:


> Answer: "No, there was a morbidly obese man (or woman) I dropped off a few moments ago, they were sweating profusely -- the seat isn't moist, is it?"


I wanna throw up right now


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Kia Optima


Can't tell if you're joking.... are you serious? A Kia Optima with heated rear seats? I'm shocked it even comes with heated front seats lol.

That's cool though.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

pghuberaudi said:


> Can't tell if you're joking.... are you serious? A Kia Optima with heated rear seats? I'm shocked it even comes with heated front seats lol.
> 
> That's cool though.


Not joking, I was actually surprised when I bought the car.
They offer heated rear seats in the Mazda6 too, and even new Hyundai Elantra and Honda Civics. It's starting to become a standard luxury.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

There's NOTHING on this planet I hate more than heated seats


It's an indescribably disgusting feeling. And oftentimes you don't actually notice it, but it kinda creeps up on you.....uggghh.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh come on, it harkens back to our earliest days sitting around with a poopy diaper....

Sure it may smell bad, but it's warm and it's mine.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> There's NOTHING on this planet I hate more than heated seats
> 
> .


You hate the feeling of heated seats more than the feeling of the pax behind you throwing up and it hitting the back of your head?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You hate the feeling of heated seats more than the feeling of the pax behind you throwing up and it hitting the back of your head?


My vehicle's 1+1 / 1+1 / 3 open center layout provides ample puking room for a more humane puking experience.

Although one OC Asian chick DID almost kill herself trying to fall headfirst out of the door while puking in 2017...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> You hate the feeling of heated seats more than the feeling of the pax behind you throwing up and it hitting the back of your head?


I've been lucky...

Only grazed so far...8>)

Rakos


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

pghuberaudi said:


> Can't tell if you're joking.... are you serious? A Kia Optima with heated rear seats? I'm shocked it even comes with heated front seats lol.
> 
> That's cool though.


Even my Honda Accord has heated rear seats.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Even my Honda Accord has heated rear seats.


Maybe have to ask you to prove it


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe have to ask you to prove it


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you live in an area that gets chilly in the winter and don't have heated seats, try this trick:
> 
> After accepting the request, crank the fan and the heat to the max. This will warm up all the interior surfaces of the car, including the seats. Just make sure you don't get hot and sweaty because BO leads to bad ratings.
> 
> ...


Good idea. It does get chilly sometimes. The heated seats don't work for occasional pool pax though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Or have heated seats.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think my wife uses the heated seats all the time. 
I forget I have them. 
So I would never turn them on for a pax.

Ever. (Unless it’s a cutie sitting up front with me)
But yeah, never!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My Nissan has heated seats, solar powered. Every time I forget to put my windshield shade up my leather seats get hot enough to blister skin.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> My Nissan has heated seats, solar powered. Every time I forget to put my windshield shade up my leather seats get hot enough to blister skin.


Solar powered heated seats ftw


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or have heated seats.


Great idea! I'll ditch my low cost per mile Sonata and run out and buy a $10-15k newer car and lose my ass on depreciation at UberX rates.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Great idea! I'll ditch my low cost per mile Sonata and run out and buy a $10-15k newer car and lose my ass on depreciation at UberX rates.


Now you're getting it.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Great idea! I'll ditch my low cost per mile Sonata and run out and buy a $10-15k newer car and lose my ass on depreciation at UberX rates.


Thats why I drive my oldAF Prius for UberX not the one with the heated seats.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Kia Optima


The Optima has nice features...even rear cooled seats


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Great idea! I'll ditch my low cost per mile Sonata and run out and buy a $10-15k newer car and lose my ass on depreciation at UberX rates.


Now youre getting it!

I wonder if drivers have ever put one of those blanket warmers under seat covers? Would work as a poor mans heated seats?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> There's NOTHING on this planet I hate more than heated seats
> 
> It's an indescribably disgusting feeling. And oftentimes you don't actually notice it, but it kinda creeps up on you.....uggghh.


Try cooled seats, it feels like you're peeing yourself. 
I didn't even notice until my friend told that's what it felt like.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you live in an area that gets chilly in the winter and don't have heated seats, try this trick:
> 
> After accepting the request, crank the fan and the heat to the max. This will warm up all the interior surfaces of the car, including the seats. Just make sure you don't get hot and sweaty because BO leads to bad ratings.
> 
> ...


I like eating a double stuffed bean burrito.



MadTownUberD said:


> Great idea! I'll ditch my low cost per mile Sonata and run out and buy a $10-15k newer car and lose my ass on depreciation at UberX rates.


Why not? Thats' what Steve does!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I have heated seats front and back in my ‘12 hyundai elantra limited. Why NOT let them use the heated seats?!?! Or a charger cord for that matter! Does it cost anything to use them? If anyone comes back with anything along the lines of “yes it costs this much because .....” Then please quit driving for Uber. You’re too cheap.


----------

